# Styrian Wolf, Fox, Cardinal and Dragon



## RobB (27/4/19)

These fairly new hop varieties appeared a couple of years ago without much fanfare. They're available from a few shops in Australia, but information is pretty scarce. Anyone used them?

According to the interwebs:

Wolf - Intense fruity and floral notes. These include flavors of sweet tropical fruits and complex aromas of mango, elderflower and even a hint of violet.

Fox - Sweet Honey and Pepper and mild “tobacco flavor”.

Cardinal - Fruity: pineapple, plums, banana, black current, caramel, raspberry.

Dragon - Passionfruit, Melon, Berries, Fleshy Fruit and sweet Pepper

I'm a skeptical about some of the flavour descriptors (what does violet even smell like?) but it would be great to have new varieties which provided more than just a tropical fruit salad.


----------



## MHB (27/4/19)

Some of what you read in hop descriptions reminds me of wine descriptions
Sometimes I think when they say something like saddle leather they mean bike seat - a polite way of saying it smells like arse...
Mark


----------



## bbqzookeeper (27/4/19)

I've used Styrian Wolf, but I bought one of the old Kegland mystery bags, so had no idea about the AA%...
It's nice, but like what I hear about Sabro, it's a hop to complement other, rather than be a real performer solo.

As far as the description, maybe they are based off of making hop tea and just smelling that? It made a nice IPA, but I wouldn't say overly fruity or mango / depends on hop schedule.


----------

